
How Smartphones Have Unleashed Humanity’s Creative Potential - swohns
http://www.wired.com/2014/07/smart-phone-creativity/
======
PaulHoule
I know I'll get voted down for this but I'll say it anyway.

Smartphones suck.

I had to talk someone down from a panic attack yesterday that had to do with a
smartphone.

I see young people starting out their credit career with a bankruptcy because
they thought they could save money with a "framily" plan. (At least when a
drug deal goes bad it doesn't screw up your credit rating)

I talk to business people all the time who get cut off in the middle of
conversations and you always have to ask them to repeat themselves because
cell service sucks even in heavily populated places like Encino.

In the latest development, expensive LTE plans are being pushed by phone
companies as an excuse why they can't deploy economical FTTH service. Somebody
has to stand up and say "stop the insanity"

